# PCGH Online Abo funktioniert nicht, keine Rückmeldung von Computec



## SchniSchnaSchnappi (4. Mai 2020)

Hey,



ich habe am 28. April mir ein halbjähriges PCGH-Online Abo zugelegt und mit meinem Konto verbunden (steht auch Online-Abo aktiv). Jedoch konnte ich weder PCGH+ Artikel, noch bei Computec das Magazin lesen. Unter meine digitalen Produkte steht lediglich "Sie haben noch keine digitalen Produkte gekauft."
So habe ich mich an "computec@dvp.de" und  "online-abo@computec.de" gewendet (mit Nennung meines Namens, E-mail, Abonummer), da ich mir nicht sicher war welche E-mail denn die richtige ist habe ich einfach mal beide angeschrieben 
Bis jetzt habe ich noch keinerlei Rückmeldung bekomme und langsam fängt es an mich aufzuregen, möchte ja schließlich auch eine Gegenleistung für mein Geld.



Grüße Schnappi


----------



## INU.ID (4. Mai 2020)

Hallo. 

Seit wann sind denn PCGH+ Artikel oder Magazine Bestandteil des Online-Abos?

Schau mal hier: Klick mich an



> *Was beinhaltet das Online-Abo?*
> 
> Das  Online-Abo beinhaltet, dass Sie PCGH.de und das Extreme-Forum frei von  externen Werbemitteln nutzen können. Das gilt für jegliche Display- und  Videowerbung. Das aktive Online-Abo führt zu schnelleren Ladezeiten und  auf Mobilgeräten spart es auch Datenvolumen. Keine Kontrolle haben wir  über Drittanbieter-Software wie Tapatalk, weshalb die Werbefreiheit hier  nicht gilt.
> 
> ...




Oder hast du dich verschrieben, und ein Digital-Abo abgeschlossen?


----------



## SchniSchnaSchnappi (4. Mai 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Seit wann sind denn PCGH+ Artikel oder Magazine Bestandteil des Online-Abos?
> 
> ...



Da hab ich mich wohl eher verklickt beim Kauf :|
Peinlich


----------

